
MyRealOnlineChoices: an ad blocker that conciliate privacy and economy - p4bl0
https://myrealonlinechoices.inrialpes.fr/
======
p4bl0
This is a tool developed by members of my research team at Inria, Privatics.
Note that I'm not involved in this project at all. We are a research group
that mainly focuses on two topics: 1- understanding and formalizing privacy
(that's what I work on), and 2- building privacy preserving systems (such as
MyRealOnlineChoices).

